# المكملات الغذائية



## فهد القحطأن (14 مارس 2019)

افضل 5 مكملات غذائية للرياضيين 

تعزيز الأداء الرياضي مع هذه المكملات الغذائية الرياضية
يبحث الناس باستمرار عن المكملات الغذائية لمساعدتهم في بناء العضلات وزيادة الطاقة وفقدان الوزن. فيما يلي نظرة عامة على 25 ملحقًا رياضيًا شهيرًا.


بروتين
البروتين هو أهم العناصر الغذائية التي تحتاجها لتعزيز الأداء الرياضي. إذا كنت تمارس الرياضة بانتظام ، فأنت تحتاج إلى بروتين أكثر قليلاً مما لو كنت مستقلاً. هناك العديد من المصادر الممتازة للبروتين ، ولكل منها إيجابيات وسلبيات محددة.

بروتين مصل اللبن يعتبر من اهم مكملات غذائية ويمكن شرائه من متجر مكملات غذائية جدة 
بناء العضلات ، والنظام الغذائي ، والمناعة
مصل اللبن هو 20 ٪ من البروتين في الحليب ، ويتألف من العديد من الببتيدات المعقدة (ß-lactoglobulin ، a-lactalbumin ، glycomacropeptide ، إلخ). أنه يحتوي على جميع الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية ، وهو غني بشكل خاص بالأحماض الأمينية الأساسية ، BCAAs ، يوسين (10-14 جم لكل 100 غرام من البروتين) ، والسيستين (مستويات أعلى بثلاثة أضعاف من الكازين).

معدل الهضم: سريع - بسبب قابلية ذوبان البروتين في الماء عند درجة حموضة منخفضة.

توقيت / جرعة: تستهلك 10-30g ما لا يقل عن 30 دقيقة قبل التمرين. تستهلك 10-30g مباشرة بعد التمرين.

الاستخدام المثالي: مستوياته العالية من BCAAs ومعدل الهضم السريع يدعم تطوير كتلة الجسم النحيل. مصل اللبن مثالي للتمرين قبل وبعد التمرين ، أو بين الوجبات. توفر مستويات عالية من الليوسين حافزا الابتنائية فعال مع سعرات حرارية أقل ، لذلك فهو مثالي لأخصائيو الحميات. مستويات السيستين العالية تزيد من إنتاج الجلوتاثيون وقدرة مضادات الأكسدة. إنه يدعم نظام المناعة الصحي ، ويشجع الشبع ، مما يجعله مثاليًا للحد من الجوع والمساعدة في تخفيف الوزن.


بروتين الكازين
بروتين طويل الامد
الكازين هو البروتين الرئيسي الموجود في حليب البقر (80 ٪ من إجمالي البروتين). أنه يحتوي على جميع الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية ، وغنية خاصة في التيروزين والبرولين.

معدل الهضم: بطيء - بسبب تكوين micelles (مجموعة من جزيئات الكازين) في المعدة عند درجة حموضة منخفضة.

التوقيت / الجرعة: لا يُنصح بإجراء التمرين المسبق لأنه يبقى في المعدة. تستهلك 10-30 جم خلال ساعة واحدة بعد التمرين.

الاستخدام المثالي: تجعل التأثيرات الابتنائية الممتدة مثالية عندما يكون تناول البروتين المتكرر غير ممكن أو يتم تخطي وجبات الطعام. إن إطلاقه للحمض الأميني البطيء يجعله مثاليًا قبل النوم. يوفر الكازين بروتينًا طويل الأمد ويوجد عادة في بدائل الوجبات ، لذلك فهو مثالي إذا كنت تتناول وجبة واحدة أو وجبتين فعليتين فقط يوميًا.



بروتين البيض الأبيض 
خالي من منتجات الألبان ، عالي الجودة
يحتوي بياض البيض على أكثر من 40 بروتينًا - وأبرزها هو الزلال. تحتوي صفار البيض أيضًا على بعض البروتين ، ولكن مساحيق البيض الكامل أقل شيوعًا من بياض البيض. كلاهما يحتوي على جميع الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية.

معدل الهضم: متوسط ​​سريع - بسبب الزيادة في الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية في البلازما ، ولكنها تتخلف قليلاً عن مصل اللبن ، وتبلغ ذروتها بين 45-60 دقيقة بعد الابتلاع.

توقيت / جرعة: تستهلك 10-30g ما لا يقل عن 45 دقيقة قبل التمرين. تستهلك 10-30g مباشرة بعد التمرين.

الاستخدام الأمثل: اختيار ممتاز لأولئك الذين يعانون من عدم تحمل اللاكتوز أو حساسية من الحليب أو بروتين الصويا. يوفر بروتين البيض الأبيض العديد من نفس فوائد مصل اللبن ، لذلك فهو يوفر بديلاً رائعًا. إنه أيضًا اختيار جيد إذا كنت لا ترغب في التحضير أو الاستمتاع بطعم البيض الكامل.



بروتين الصويا
مصدر نباتي للبروتين
يحتوي بروتين الصويا على جميع الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية بما في ذلك ضعف أرجينين والجلوتامين في البروتينات التي تعتمد على الحليب.

معدل الهضم: متوسط ​​- بين مصل اللبن والكازين.

توقيت / جرعة: تستهلك 10-30g ما لا يقل عن 45 دقيقة قبل التمرين. تستهلك 10-30g مباشرة بعد التمرين.

الاستخدام المثالي: يعتبر فول الصويا مصدر بروتين مشتق من أعلى جودة ، لذلك فهو مثالي للنباتيين. بعض الأبحاث تدعم التأثير الإيجابي على صحة القلب والأوعية الدموية وصحة العظام. ارتفاع أرجينين يعزز إنتاج أكسيد النيتريك وظيفة الأوعية الدموية صحية ، ويدعم الجلوتامين عالية نظام المناعة صحية. إنه خيار ممتاز لأولئك الذين يعانون من الحساسية للبروتينات الحليب أو البيض.

المقالة مقدمة من مصدر المكملات

مصدر المكملات Supplements Source متجر مكملات غذائية، نوفر افضل المكملات الغذائية والبروتينات موقعنا جدة Jeddah ونشحن لكل مناطق السعودية ، المحل مفتوح يوميا من 10ص حتى 12ص عدا الجمعة من5 م حتى12ص

العنوان

3188 King Fahd Rd, An Nuzhah, 7407، Jeddah 23534 3188


رقم الهاتف
0540911898
​


----------



## ترك شهراني (6 أبريل 2019)

*رد: المكملات الغذائية*

تم رفع الموضوع للافاده
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ترك شهراني (6 أبريل 2019)

*رد: المكملات الغذائية*

تم رفع الموضوع للافاده
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

